# Is Business Class seat worth extra $$?



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 3, 2020)

Doing some long range planning/dreaming and wondering if the significant price difference between economy and business class is worth it for an overseas flight?  Besides some extra leg room and a little more deference from the flight crew, are the seats more comfortable for 10+ hours?

thanks in advance


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 3, 2020)

I always fly business or once-in-awhile, first. I have no tolerance for the nonsense people demonstrate on flights (and 'nonsense' is a polite word).

    It's not 'extra leg room'. Your seat(s) turn into a bed. You sit in a 'cubicle', so you don't have anyone in your 'space'. You can actually sleep on the plane without anyone 'elbowing' you or eyeing you. The 'cubicles' have glass dividers that you can raise or lower, so you can have close to total privacy (I say 'close', because if you take an aisle seat, you can see across the aisle. If you're on the window, you have total privacy.  Your seat comes with pillow, blanket, headphones, eyemask, and toiletries. And, of course, no problem with getting an overhead bin as there is far more room than people have luggage. People stuffing oversized bags into bins half the bag size is another of my pet peeves with the flying unwashed masses.

   I make the trip into a total indulgent outing. I go to the airport early and have a really good meal in the business class lounge. There is endless food, drink, snacks as part of the lounge experience. I enjoy sitting in the lounge, before the flight, reading or watching the 'tube' if that works for you. This is all included with your ticket  (just to be clear, I'm not getting drunk and getting on the plane as some do). Then, the meal, and the liquor on the plane, are all 'gourmet' (of course, how good it is can always be argued -- we all have different tastes). And, of course, I do the same thing on the return flight.
    And yes, you get more than a 'little more deference' from the flight crew, if you wish.  You have a lot of crew for relatively few people. That may or may not make any difference to you.

    Now, as you know, the difference in price is enormous. Only you can decide if it's worth it to you. If you're not aware, you can look at pictures, and video, online, showing the features of business and first class seating. You would need to know the model of the plane you would be on for overseas to get the right pics. More than likely, it would be one of the 777's, possibly model 300.
     My perspective is that wife and I scrimped, saved, invested for 40+ years. We have the financial means to 'indulge' after decades of camping and staying at Motel 6's.

You'll have to determine your wants and what is 'worth it' for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 3, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> I always fly business or once-in-awhile, first. I have no tolerance for the nonsense people demonstrate on flights (and 'nonsense' is a polite word).
> 
> It's not 'extra leg room'. Your seat(s) turn into a bed. You sit in a 'cubicle', so you don't have anyone in your 'space'. You can actually sleep on the plane without anyone 'elbowing' you or eyeing you. The 'cubicles' have glass dividers that you can raise or lower, so you can have close to total privacy (I say 'close', because if you take an aisle seat, you can see across the aisle. If you're on the window, you have total privacy.  Your seat comes with pillow, blanket, headphones, eyemask, and toiletries. And, of course, no problem with getting an overhead bin as there is far more room than people have luggage. People stuffing oversized bags into bins half the bag size is another of my pet peeves with the flying unwashed masses.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

While there are perks to flying business class, it depends a lot on the airline, as some are better than others. Regardless, for a ten hour flight I'd get as many upgrades as I could afford.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> I always fly business or once-in-awhile, first. I have no tolerance for the nonsense people demonstrate on flights (and 'nonsense' is a polite word).
> 
> It's not 'extra leg room'. Your seat(s) turn into a bed. You sit in a 'cubicle', so you don't have anyone in your 'space'. You can actually sleep on the plane without anyone 'elbowing' you or eyeing you. The 'cubicles' have glass dividers that you can raise or lower, so you can have close to total privacy (I say 'close', because if you take an aisle seat, you can see across the aisle. If you're on the window, you have total privacy.  Your seat comes with pillow, blanket, headphones, eyemask, and toiletries. And, of course, no problem with getting an overhead bin as there is far more room than people have luggage. People stuffing oversized bags into bins half the bag size is another of my pet peeves with the flying unwashed masses.
> 
> ...


This sound spectacular, which airline is it?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 4, 2020)

When I used to travel trans-Atlantic on business, it was nice sitting upstairs in a 747.  Later on we only got economy travel, and this varied quite a bit depending on airline.

I actually had some good conversations with fellow passengers.  One gentleman turned out to the the CEO of a large organisation.  When I expressed surprise at him travelling in economy, he said that everyone else in the company had to, so he thought it correct that he should set an example and travel economy too.

Now I've lost enthusiasm for long haul flights and mostly travel within Europe with flights around 2 hours.  I can put up with a bit of discomfort for 2 hours, but, a bit like Retiredtraveller,  we can afford to indulge  and enjoy  quality, comfortable hotels and good dining.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

I am ok with travelling economy...don't like it but ultimately it's much better value  if you're flying for  ;less than say 4 hours for example. if you can afford to upgrade to a better class for a very long flight, upward of 9 hour, than the comfort , has to be worth it..

however pleased do google reviews on upgrades on  the specific flights you want , I've read some awful reviews about business class with some airlines now being used by families who are allowing their children to run riot on the flight, whilst screaming, and while other  passengers are trying to sleep or work.. so do your homework carefully 

personally a 4 hour flight is my absolute max on an  economy flight .... my lower back seizes after sitting for that long in such a small space..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I am ok with travelling economy...don't like it but ultimately it's much better value  if you're flying for  ;less than say 4 hours for example. if you can afford to upgrade to a better class for a very long flight, upward of 9 hour, than the comfort , has to be worth it..
> 
> however pleased do google reviews on upgrades on  the specific flights you want , I've read some awful reviews about business class with some airlines now being used by families who are allowing their children to run riot on the flight, whilst screaming, and while other  passengers are trying to sleep or work.. so do your homework carefully
> 
> personally a 4 hour flight is my absolute max on an  economy flight .... my lower back seizes after sitting for that long in such a small space..


Yes Hollydolly, my back plays up too with long flights.   The time I flew to England 2years ago, my back was basically wallpapered with Lidocaine patches


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yes Hollydolly, my back plays up too with long flights.   The time I flew to England 2years ago, my back was basically wallpapered with Lidocaine patches


 precisely, and it's horrible isn't it?..and really spoils the rest of your trip...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 4, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> This sound spectacular, which airline is it?


I'm not a 'world traveler', but we're talking about international flights. Just about every airline going overseas will have business and first. It's the airline manufacturer model. The most used models are Boeing 737, 747, 777 and the Airbus '300' series.  There are newer models always coming online, such as the "Dreamliner". As I stated, you have to check a specific flight, see what plane manufacturer/model is used, and you can look up details (pics and video) of the seating online.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 4, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> While there are perks to flying business class, it depends a lot on the airline, as some are better than others. Regardless, for a ten hour flight I'd get as many upgrades as I could afford.


Yes. I know ratings vary. I keep going to the UK  and I have flown United and Brit Airways. My experience, purely anecdotal, is that Brit Airways had a 'nicer' cabin crew and better amenities. But there are so many airlines going to so many other destinations. I have a relative who swears by Lufthansa. We'll be going to Switzerland on Swiss International Airlines,  affiliated with United. I don't know how good that experience will be. I always figure that the major thing is to get the seat-turns-to-bed that you only get in business or first, and that is the main factor for 8+ hour flights. Everything else is 'fluff' (but as stated, I'm into the self-indulgent fluff too).


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> "..... I've read some awful reviews about business class with some airlines now being used by families who are allowing their children to run riot on the flight, whilst screaming, and while other  passengers are trying to sleep or work.. so do your homework carefully....".


Yeah. I've read the 'horror stories'. I have not run into that yet, but I know it could happen. I've only had one flight where a couple of kids were quite loud, for a couple of hours off-and-on (they were bored and didn't want to be cooped up in their seat), but that's the worst I can complain about so far. Anything could happen on a flight, but I always assume there's far more potential for 'nonsense' in the economy section.
   As you may be aware, the 777's increased the seat row from 9 to 10 making even less room to move one's elbows about or turn in the seat. The seats are getting to be more akin to 'the rack' (medieval torture), especially for you guys with bad backs.


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2020)

I flew for United for 33 years, retiring as a Senior Captain. Myself and one companion get free travel in coach, but I always pay for upgrades or use my United Mileage Plus Points for any flight over two hours. Everything from boarding to deplaning is better. You pay for what you get applies to traveling via plane. 

Depending on where you are going, 1 or 2 bags are no charge, better food, although I eat what is offered in Coach because I do not like gourmet food. You also board the plane earlier, generally, you are one of the first off the plane, hot towels for clean-up, etc., etc. If you drink, the alcohol is also included. It's just a better start to your vacation. Seats normally recline to 180 degrees. This is all dependent upon the airline and the size of the plane. Each seat has a full entertainment system in front of their seat to keep the passenger occupied with movies, games and TV shows, or just a variety of genres of music. 

Boeing flies the Triple Seven (777) or the 787. Airbus has the largest plane with their A-380. Either plane will get you where you are going safe, stress-free and rested. Most airlines have removed the Boeing 747 from their fleet. I mainly flew the Boeing 767, except for two years when I flew the Chicago to Honolulu route in a Boeing 747. 

What airline are you flying?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 7, 2020)

_".......Everything from boarding to deplaning is better...." _  Yup.

_"..... better food, although I eat what is offered in Coach because I do not like gourmet food.....". _ Heresy! 

_"....What airline are you flying?"._  In my case, I take British Airways to the UK every year. No offense to your piloting, but I found (purely anecdotal) that the business cabin crews were more_ "upbeat"_ in Brit Air rather than United based on a couple of experiences.  But this year. I'll be flying on Swissair (for a separate trip to Switzerland), which is affiliated with United, so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 7, 2020)

oldman said:


> Either plane will get you where you are going safe, stress-free and rested.
> 
> Sounds great!!
> 
> What airline are you flying?


Still undecided    I thought about trying to fly into Bristol (?) England since I want to concentrate on Bath / Salisbury.  But there’s no direct flight from Southeast USA. so far as I’ve seen, you have to lay over in Amsterdam then fly back to UK.  That seemed counter-productive


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 8, 2020)

> Still undecided    I thought about trying to fly into Bristol (?) England since I want to concentrate on Bath / Salisbury.  But there’s no direct flight from Southeast USA. so far as I’ve seen, you have to lay over in Amsterdam then fly back to UK.  That seemed counter-productive


I go to UK every year. You can easily get direct flight to Heathrow (I would assume --- or flight to New York then direct to Heathrow), take tube (or express) into central London, and get train to take you to Bath. I've done that.
   I'm not familiar with flights out of the southeast. I do know you can go direct from Atlanta to Heathrow. You can go to Paddington Station and it's about 2 hours, on train, from Paddington (London) to Bath.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Someday, when we fly again, I'd like to try First Class. After watching the movie Last Holiday, with Queen Latifah, when she was switched from Coach to First Class, I'd really like to try First Class. Champagne and a very nice meal...…..oh yes!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 8, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> I go to UK every year. You can easily get direct flight to Heathrow (I would assume --- or flight to New York then direct to Heathrow), take tube (or express) into central London, and get train to take you to Bath. I've done that.
> I'm not familiar with flights out of the southeast. I do know you can go direct from Atlanta to Heathrow. You can go to Paddington Station and it's about 2 hours, on train, from Paddington (London) to Bath.


Thanks, this is the kind of info I need.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 8, 2020)

in 2014, my (late) wife and I planned a trip to London/Paris.  She was dealing with cancer.  I bought us first class tickets, ended up in row 1 both ways.  Flew from Florida to Gatwick on British Air, and later from De Gaulle back to Florida (forget the carrier, but it was US).  It made the trip possible for her, arrived rested and ready to enjoy the trip.  Food was actually very good and the wine never stopped.  She savored every minute of the whole trip.  Was it worth it?  Absolutely.   My travel agent was able to find us a reasonable cost ($10k for both of us?  Not really sure...).


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 8, 2020)

> Thanks, this is the kind of info I need.


As I'm sure you're aware, we have a number of Brits on the forum who I would guess, would love to answer questions on getting around the UK. I have some knowledge from my travels, but I only go over once a year for a couple/three weeks, so not an expert. I have gone to various regions (Cornwall, Cotswolds, Lake District, Yorkshire and Scotland). I use public trans 100%. I would be in an accident within 5 minutes if I tried to drive over there.
   But, you can always PM me with a question and I'll tell you if I know the answer.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Feb 11, 2020)

I returned home from the west coast earlier today. We (wife and I) were gone for five days. We flew first class both ways. I really enjoy the treatment. We left San Diego early this morning at 5:30 a.m. or 8:30 here on the east coast. We picked up a nice tailwind, so we saved some time. We made it home, non stop into Washington, D.C. in about 4 1/2 hours. It was a nice, smooth flight, except when we crossed over the jet stream, it became a little turbulent for maybe 20 minutes. 

But, being in first class really makes up for a few minutes of turbulence. The service was great. Besides, turbulence never bothered or distracted me as a passenger or pilot.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 16, 2020)

I've had uneven experiences in business class. The old Virgin America used the Airbus (320, I think?) and it was GREAT. But Alaska Airlines bought them and switched in the Boeing 757 instead. 

The Boeing was AWFUL. 6 hours in one of the worst seats I've ever experienced. Lots of room, but the bottom cushion was thin and hard as a rock. The seat looked cushy but wasn't. I had a backache for two days afterwards, LOL.

And you should try really hard not to fly on those new narrow-body planes the airlines are switching to. Unless you're tiny and skinny, you really don't want to squeeze yourself into coach on those planes.


----------

